# looking for touch up paint Red, green, and perarl white corsa



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a 91 Corsa and am looking for some touch up paint. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

hi dude, I contacted Gita bike and the Merckx factory via email for a paint or paint reference number (for a team Stuttgart corsa same as the one shown here)

Result = no dice.

One of the chaps as Gita suggested using a coloured nail varnish or failing that a visit to model shop.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*same response from gita*

Same for me. I thought that the pearl white nail polish would be easist to find, but all the stuff I found was too silvery and no pearl colors in a hobby shop either. I did find a fairly good match for the green at a hobby store though, but not for the white yet. I patched the white with white nail ppolish and if you don't know it's there you don't really lsee it. "I" happen to know it's there so I do lsee it, but I will get over it.


bolo yeung said:


> hi dude, I contacted Gita bike and the Merckx factory via email for a paint or paint reference number (for a team Stuttgart corsa same as the one shown here)
> 
> Result = no dice.
> 
> One of the chaps as Gita suggested using a coloured nail varnish or failing that a visit to model shop.


----------

